# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Initiation  Crystal Report

## Antichoc

Salut, je commence la semaine prochaine la cration de plusieurs tat avec Crystal Report, mais je n'y ai jamais touch ! (dans le cadre d'un stage) Quelqu'un serait-il ou me fournir en doc ?

Merci et a plus !

----------


## Anonymous

Tu peux essayer
http://geo.maumet.free.fr/doc/doc.htm
pour un tout premier contact, puis
http://etats.developpez.com/
http://www.web-rh.com/article.php3?id_article=25

J'espre que cela t'aidera...

J'ai trouv cela en utilisant :   ::google2::

----------


## Antichoc

Merci bcp, moi j'avais rien trouv ...

Apparement, la doc se fait rare ...

A plus

----------

